# has anyone seen !!!!! ALBINO RED BACKS !!!!!!



## damian83 (Mar 26, 2011)

has anyone ever seen an albino red back spider?
i have seen many shades of black and grey some even licorice green, but get a load of this!!!!!!






i was hosing the webs out of the brick wall at work and bout 30 of them all albino's were coming to me like the 90 movie arachnaphobia lol
there are heaps of glossy black ones in the tin roof but along the walls they were virtually ALL white


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 26, 2011)

Interesting i didnt think albinos where in the insect world.
Is it a baby or perhaps they just molted or something...
Is cool find all the same.


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 26, 2011)

That looks pretty cool. I have one (normal) that i caught in the toilet (we have an outside dunny lol). She is now a pet in the herp room lol


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Mar 26, 2011)

damian83 said:


> has anyone ever seen an albino red back spider?
> i have seen many shades of black and grey some even licorice green, but get a load of this!!!!!!
> View attachment 192569
> 
> ...


 
:O I would pay $$ to get my hands on one or 2 of those haha (massive fan of red backs)


----------



## cleothecoastal (Mar 26, 2011)

maybe take them to a wildlife park to get them sussed out. See if this sorta thing has been seen before


----------



## hnn17 (Mar 26, 2011)

most invertebrates are pure white after moulting and they darken to their normal colour after a few days (like those white woodies you sometimes see). the spider above is kinda brownish already.

this is a great albino thread, there's a picture right at the start.


----------



## damian83 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mighty_Moose said:


> :O I would pay $$ to get my hands on one or 2 of those haha (massive fan of red backs)



well if you want them ill have another look and get them in a jar on monday



hnn17 said:


> most invertebrates are pure white after moulting and they darken to their normal colour after a few days (like those white woodies you sometimes see). the spider above is kinda brownish already.
> 
> this is a great albino thread, there's a picture right at the start.



if some were white wouldnt they all be and its odd that there legs are redish pale colour not brown or black
and the pic was taken on my x10 i thought it was a prety good shot for a cheap phone


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Mar 26, 2011)

damian83 said:


> well if you want them ill have another look and get them in a jar on monday


 
Thanks mate that would be awesome


----------



## Vixen (Mar 26, 2011)

Very cool, but red backs freak me out! I can handle tarantulas (have pet ones) and most other spiders fine though, I suppose it's all the creepy dreams i've had about them biting me and running into their webs. :lol:

Certainly looks albino to me seeing as it has the pinkish tinges as you mentioned, i've never seen a freshly molted spider look that colour before.


----------



## spotlight (Mar 26, 2011)

wow! let us know if you find a jag redback! im sure they are out there?


----------



## damian83 (Mar 26, 2011)

any more buyers ill find them?


----------



## CamdeJong (Mar 26, 2011)

When insects moult it isn't just the body, the legs moult too which would explain the whole body being a translucent whitish colour, keep a few in a jar for a few days and see what happens. My guess is they'll colour up soon. The fact that there were so many in one place means they're probably all siblings, meaning - as they would grow at a fairly equal rate - that they will probably moult in sync to some degree. I don't know of any cases of albinism in the Arthropod Phylum but the pigmentation is all in the genes. Still, I'm going with moulting.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Mar 26, 2011)

CamdeJong said:


> When insects moult it isn't just the body, the legs moult too which would explain the whole body being a translucent whitish colour, keep a few in a jar for a few days and see what happens. My guess is they'll colour up soon. The fact that there were so many in one place means they're probably all siblings, meaning - as they would grow at a fairly equal rate - that they will probably moult in sync to some degree. I don't know of any cases of albinism in the Arthropod Phylum but the pigmentation is all in the genes. Still, I'm going with moulting.



I'd love to see what happens! But one can hope it stays that way.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey damien are they still white? If they are I might buy one


----------



## GeneticProject (Apr 11, 2011)

Are you sure you didnt spray it with some deoderant Damian.


----------

